# framework-res.apk for Fascinate in a Mesmerize?



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

basically, will this cause me any problems if i flash it into a Mesmerize?

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1199528

i'm running jpaulwaite's Debloated EH09 stock rom from here: http://rootzwiki.com...ed-vzwemailapk/ with the 2.2 voodoo leankernel and love how fast and light the combo is on the phone, pretty much got to the point where i had the phone EXACTLY how i wanted it, aside from the GB battery in the status bar, i wanted to replace it with a more accurate one that actually showed the percentage remaining.

i, honestly, don't know enough about the framework-res.apk and whatnot to know if this will screw anything up, but i do know that as a general rule i should NOT flash things for a fascinate onto my mesmerize. i tried searching for answers but haven't found anything to say it wouldn't work out fine.

anybody know?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

While you could technically do it, certain aspects of the functionality could prove problematic. The framework is always build specific (i.e. 2.3.5, 4.0 etc) so you have to make sure it matches. Also things like MMS and carrier dependent settings (eri banner etc) are contained there. You could always decompile your current framework and add or change what you want and recompile. If you aren't prepared to do that than ask a dev; it's possible that something you've discovered may benefit others as well. Good luck!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using RootzWiki


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> While you could technically do it, certain aspects of the functionality could prove problematic. The framework is always build specific (i.e. 2.3.5, 4.0 etc) so you have to make sure it matches. Also things like MMS and carrier dependent settings (eri banner etc) are contained there. You could always decompile your current framework and add or change what you want and recompile. If you aren't prepared to do that than ask a dev; it's possible that something you've discovered may benefit others as well. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using RootzWiki


THANKS!

sort of what i figured, i mean i prefer to do things on my own and try to research as much as possible prior to asking questions, but when it comes to dev stuff i'm not quite sure i'm ready to jump into that yet. that and i'm at work and can't really get into all that while here, i really appreciate all the work and knowledge everyone has contributed and i'm just trying to take advantage of it.

as far as i can tell, by looking into things a little further, it is 2.3.4, it's actually the framework-res.apk from a USCellular EH09 based rom that was ported to the fascinate in a rom called "powerwashed" - it also doesn't say anything about "not" being able to flash into a mez...


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

well, if anyone else might be curious, it works. Damn near flawlessly, the only issue is that the reboot/recovery menu you get when you long-press the power button has different/missing icons, but it's still fully functioning.

i've used every app, sent multiple messages (SMS and MMS), and made a few phone calls, all is good.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

22stars said:


> well, if anyone else might be curious, it works. Damn near flawlessly, the only issue is that the reboot/recovery menu you get when you long-press the power button has different/missing icons, but it's still fully functioning.
> 
> i've used every app, sent multiple messages (SMS and MMS), and made a few phone calls, all is good.


its not that hard to just upload your framework-res to UOT theme kitchen and add battery images that way

NEVER EVER push frameworks or jars from different builds unless you happen to have diffed them and know them to be compatible

while you ll get lucky and get away with it from time to time, more often than not it won't work out well

also it gives others the idea its ok to do...its not


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

And you're right, my apologies for possibly misleading anyone, I should have mentioned that I took a look at it with apologise manager after decompiling it and all seemed fine, but I forgot in my haste to share this info ... I never heard of UOT kitchen though, I'll have to check it out as I'm sure it's a better and safer option. Thank you.


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry *apk. Manager, not apologise


----------



## 22stars (Jan 31, 2012)

nitsuj17 said:


> its not that hard to just upload your framework-res to UOT theme kitchen and add battery images that way
> 
> NEVER EVER push frameworks or jars from different builds unless you happen to have diffed them and know them to be compatible
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up on UOT Kitchen, that wass exactly what i needed, i wish i would have found that prior to doing anything like looking for crap like what i posted.


----------

